# Now THAT is fast!!



## theletch1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Check out this guy and the speed he has...amazing. :mp5:


----------



## still learning (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello, Speed is good but maybe accurate is better?  .......Aloha


----------



## dubljay (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah thats pretty crazy... I wouldn't want him mad at me.


----------



## dubljay (Jul 28, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Speed is good but maybe accurate is better?  .......Aloha


 He was standing at what 15ft from the target?  That's pretty decent accuracy for as fast as he was shooting.  In terms of self defense with a hand gun that kind of shooting would be almost ideal.  Multiple shots to the center of mass... that would stop someone in a hurry.  A true test would be a moving target.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> He was standing at what 15ft from the target?  That's pretty decent accuracy for as fast as he was shooting.  In terms of self defense with a hand gun that kind of shooting would be almost ideal.  Multiple shots to the center of mass... that would stop someone in a hurry.  A true test would be a moving target.




Part of the object of multiple targets, is not only multiple targets but to also consider it a moving target, where the target is a frame of the motion. 

Yes, an actual moving target would be a real test, but, I can see what the possibilities would be if I tried to run sides ways from him.


----------



## dubljay (Jul 28, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Part of the object of multiple targets, is not only multiple targets but to also consider it a moving target, where the target is a frame of the motion.
> 
> Yes, an actual moving target would be a real test, but, I can see what the possibilities would be if I tried to run sides ways from him.


 Yeah I realize that... see my initial post... I wouldn't want him mad at me....


----------



## Tgace (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats Jerry Miculek. Yes hes very accurate. See another thread about this guy.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21506


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 28, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, an actual moving target would be a real test, but, I can see what the possibilities would be if I tried to run sides ways from him.




I think one would die running.  

He had decent accuracy for as fast as he was shooting...and the speed was with a revolver, of all things.  In any case, I don't think this was showcased as combat shooting...just a very fast shooter/reloader.

Remember Bill Jordan?  He could draw and shoot in a quarter of a second...and hit a button.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 29, 2005)

Miculek is amazing, I'd love to see him shoot in person. (don't blink or you'll miss it.)

Bob Munden is another "that just ain't possible" type of shooter.  I got to see him shoot about 12 years ago in Denver...needless to say I was suitably impressed.  Check this link to see the records he's set for quick-draw and speed shooting.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 29, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Miculek is amazing, I'd love to see him shoot in person. (don't blink or you'll miss it.)
> 
> Bob Munden is another "that just ain't possible" type of shooter.  I got to see him shoot about 12 years ago in Denver...needless to say I was suitably impressed.  Check this link to see the records he's set for quick-draw and speed shooting.



Dude...that's awesome....thanks for the link!


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 29, 2005)

Geez!!  There's skill, and then there is SKILL! 

What an awesome vid, thanks!


----------

